# '02 Whipray 17.8 / Yamaha 70



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking for a recommendation.

'02 Whip 17.8
'02 Yamaha 70 TLRA (two stroke)

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I ran a very similar if not the same boat in POC from 2007-2011. Understand it's up for sale in the Corpus / Rockport area. Photo below. 

It was really a Cadillac. But, once we installed a JP, the bow sat way up, affecting poling draft and tracking... very difficult to pole into the wind. If you want, send me a PM; would be pleased to talk by phone or send you some info by email.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi NotTooShabby,

Just sent you a PM. I misunderstood you question. The prop which worked great for me on a 17.8 and 70 TLR was custom made by Jack Foreman. At the time they called it a Flounder Prop, because Jack made them for flounder fishermen. I don't have the specs. But, Jack Foreman will know how to prop that boat. Top speed was about 36 mph, down from 40 on a standard prop.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the new boat. She is a beauty!

I will change my Avatar now that I know you are the owner.


----------



## txredfly (Sep 10, 2015)

I just got a 2001 Whip 17.8 tunnel from Florida with a Yam 60 4 stroke and it does not seem to be propped right at all. A friend recommended Jack too. Good to know. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I would also recommend Jack Foreman, he built an incredible prop for my mav tunnel.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Following up on this. I got to run a new prop yesterday for the first time and love it. My old Foreman prop sold with my Ranger Phantom.

It's a PowerTech Shallow Water Wheel (SWW) with custom cup added. PT Prop number SWW3R16PYM90. Here's what I got yesterday on my GPS. Two guys (340lbs total), 12 gallons of fuel, normal gear.

30 mph @ 4800rpm
32 mph @ 5100
36 mph @ WOT

Hole shot is excellent.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

is your whip a tunnel?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> is your whip a tunnel?


Not a tunnel. Does have a jackplate (not factory).

It's a light build, but does have a false floor. It was a tender early in its life. Mr. Morejohn told me it weighs less than 1,000 pounds fully rigged. I'm curious about running light - solo with 5 gallons of gas.


----------

